# WiFi Speakers???



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

Hi All, 

I've been looking around the web, but have been having difficulty finding what I'm looking for...and am hopiing someone here can help me out. 

Does anyone know where I could find a small WiFi speaker system (or if they even exist)? 

We have an Airport Express setup in our place and we stream music from iTunes to our stereo all the time, but we would like to have a WiFi music solution for listening to music on the balcony of our condo. We can leave the patio door open (screen closed) to hear our stereo during nice weather, but we don't want to have to try and air condition the whole city when the weather is hot. It just seems that being able to stream the music to a small WiFi speaker unit outside via iTunes would be a perfect solution. 

Anyone have any leads? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Chookaboom (May 1, 2005)

what about something like these 900Mhz wireless speaker dealies (linkie below), I dunno if they are any good, but you should be able to hook the transmitter to the output of your AE and transmitt to the speaker on the balcony.

http://www.sharperimage.com/us/en/catalog/productview/sku=SR277/catid=112/pcatid=1


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

I've had wireless audio transmitters before (mine was from US Robotics) and they are all right, but they basically sound like a 900 MHz phone (which isn't always that great). They were also kind of un-wieldly, as both the transmitter and the receiver were kind of big.

I've yet to see any actual WiFi speakers, other than devices like the AirPort Express or other network stereo components.


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

Yeah...900MHz are not what we're looking for. Hmph! You'd think someone would be all over this already. 

I'd love to get my hands on a WiFi version of the JBL Creatures we have hooked up to our flat panel iMac. Now THAT would be sweet.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

You could always get another AirPort Express and a new set of JBL Creatures.......


----------

